

McDonald's to Offer Free Wireless Internet starting mid-January - retro
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704398304574598412551817166.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
bdfh42
WiFi at MccDonalds has been free in France since it started a year or three
ago - mind eating one of their burgers is quite a high price to pay for an
Internet connection.

